# I couldn't buy orange candles so I made them from wood.



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Sep 25, 2021)

Ruth, that's exquisite!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 25, 2021)

Apepper, thank you
My son is always bringing me home leftovers from his cabinetry and woodworking business. A few years back he brought home several spindles from chair backs. How could I refuse?
I only wanted the candles for display, not to burn so I decided to make them.
The spindles were tapered so I cut them to the length and thickness I wanted.
Next I put a nail in each end. One to hold it in foam while I pained it and another to insert the make believe wick which I made from twine with a burned end.
Then I used my glue gun to add drips then painted them. 

They turned out pretty good and from a distance you would never know they are wood.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2021)

Fantastic.... you're a master crafter ....so lovely...


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 25, 2021)

I am so very impressed, @Ruth n Jersey   !   Great job!   There's a program on Facebook with a woman from Georgia who does all kinds of cute crafts.  You reminded me of her.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2021)

Amazing.


----------



## Shero (Sep 25, 2021)

Very clever, love it!


----------



## Lara (Sep 25, 2021)

Oh so pretty...you're quite creative!!


----------



## Lee (Sep 26, 2021)

Great job Ruth.....Will you make them in red for the Christmas season?


----------



## Raven (Sep 26, 2021)

Well done Ruth, very pretty.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 26, 2021)

*How creative. I never would have thought to do that.  They look very real in the picture*


----------

